# Tense abs?



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

This might be one of the dumbest questions I have asked on here, but what the hell I will ask it anyway.

If I was to make an effort to tense my abs during the day would it help at all with ab development? You know just walking around or working and just tensing for as long as I can as often as I can, obviously not to the extent where anybody would notice me doing it though lol. Anyone else do/done this, what are your thoughts. I have been doing it today and it does seem to take a bit of effort, so I am hoping it might be doing me good.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Definately i do it all the time walking! I'm sure that's helped my abs a lot personally and even the way I stand is straighter which is how it should be. I do it on the exercise bike in the gym aswell, that's good!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, not strange at all... I walk a mile to work 10-15 seconds tensed and 5 seconds rest for 25-30 minutes.

Also gf swears by pelvic floor exercises while at work and they definitely make a difference  haha


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Ideal, I shall carry on then, been doing it most of today, it makes me look better as well, and I feel stronger and not so wobbly lol.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Just isometrics isn't it? I do a lot of that sort of stuff


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

BoxerJay said:


> Just isometrics isn't it? I do a lot of that sort of stuff


Not heard of that before, I will do a bit of reading on it.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

doesnt ronnie coleman say on a video some where that he did it and swears thats why his waist was so tiny


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

andymc88 said:


> doesnt ronnie coleman say on a video some where that he did it and swears thats why his waist was so tiny


That was his lifting belt I think his trainer told him to wear it all the time tight


----------



## LFC5XUMAD? (May 19, 2012)

My gym instructor told me this, I didn't pay attention to it. Will try today.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mrwalker said:


> That was his lifting belt I think his trainer told him to wear it all the time tight


I was watching Shredded Diesel the other day on the active channel, he said he wears his belt a lot and very tight as it helps to tighten up his core and keep his waist size down.

I'm going to try tensing my abs for as long as I can in the office today.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I started doing it about a year ago, and it's just like second nature to me now.

I tense my abs with nearly everything i do apart from when i'm just sat down.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Check out vacuums on YouTube, I do them or the plank at the end of every workout. Helps stop me standing belly out, toddler style! Lol


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Bruce Lee was doing Isometrics back in the 60's and Arnie did Vacuums all the time, which is why he kept his 34 inch waist.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

i allways tense up when i do anything heavy at work, like big idiot said it just comes naturally probably cos i tense up a lot lol


----------

